# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  Η αναπαραγωγή του κούκου.

## οδυσσέας

δειτε με τι εξυπνο τροπο αναπαραγεται ο κουκος.

----------


## geog87

πολυ ομορφα βιντεο!!!!σ'ευχαριστουμε!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Μα να πεταει το μεγαλυτερο, τους υπολοιπους νεοσους και τα αυγα εξω απο την φωλια!!! 
αυτο θα πει επιβιωση, σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ!!! Κωστα.

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Το ωραίο της υπόθεσης είναι ότι η μαμά κούκου πάει και βάζει κάθε αυγό και σε άλλη ξένη φωλιά και απ' εκεί και πέρα ο μικρός κούκος γίνεται εξολοθρευτής..  :winky:

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## jk21

τι πονηρο πουλι βρε παιδια ... μενεις εμβρωνητος με το εχει σκαρφιστει αυτο ή η φυση (και γω δεν ξερω ...)


Οδυσσεα βρισκω ευκαιρια στο παρων θεμα ,να σε ευχαριστησω ,για τα οσα ωραια προσπαθεις να μας δειξεις απο την ζωη των πουλιων στη φυση !

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

και ενα λινκ που μου εστειλε ο Δημητρης_Πατρα.
http://www.juzaphoto.com/life.php?l=...uculus_canorus

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## CaptainChoco

Έχω την εξής χαζή ίσως απορία. Αφού ο νεοσσός κούκος, πετάει από τη φωλιά τα υπόλοιπα αυγά, το πτηνό που τον ταΐζει πως αναπαράγεται και επιβιώνει; Να υποθέσω οι κούκοι δεν γεννούν σε όλες τις φωλιές αυτού του είδους, οπότε επιβιώνουν και τα δύο είδη εξίσου;

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

αν θα δεις προσεκτικα στα βιντεο και τις φωτο, δεν ειναι το ιδιο ειδος πουλιου, ειναι ολα μεν εντομοφαγα, αλλα διαφορετικα ειδη.
το πουλι που μεγαλωνει τον κουκο, χανει μονο αυτη τη γεννα με δικους του νεοσσους. στην επομενη γεννα, θα βγαλει τα δικα του πουλακια. 
εκτος και αν το εχει βαλει στο ματι ο κουκος και τον ακολουθει παντου  :Anim 59: .

----------

